# Checking for Duplicate Posts



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

When creating a new post a box pops up suggesting other posts that may address the question being asked. Nice feature. However, when I click on one of the links to check it I can't find a way to get back to my new post, or for that matter, to get back to the list to check another one.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

The back arrow works for me in IE. You can also open the previous thread in a new window.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

Thanks. The back arrow for me takes me to the prior screen, but it is blank. Not a big deal since I've only entered the titla previously.

How do you force a new window?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

right click - open in new window


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

Mike Lang said:


> right click - open in new window


Duh!!! I knew that.


----------

